# Ma première tournée d'adieux.



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Mesdames et messieurs,

Ca y est !
PonkHead s'en va - je m'en vais.

Après deux ans et des brouettes de mauvais jeux de mots, d'avis à l'emporte pièce, de jeux idiots, de fils pourris, d'avatar dessinés à la main à qui il doit manquer des doigts pour dessiner comme ça, de tripotage éhonté de mon nombril, de "pense à faire une recherche" ou "soignes ton orthographe" et de remarques obscures, je m'en vais.

Enfin, diront certains.
D'autres pleureront sans doute toutes les larmes de leur corps.

Adieu, donc.
Ou au revoir.

Comme les idoles d'antant, j'entame ici une tournée d'adieu qui devrait durer jusqu'au printemps - tournée de gala faite de petits posts intimistes comme de célébrations quasi-religieuses de moi-même - galas dont les dates vous seront communiquées ici.

Vous pouvez laisser libre court à votre peine comme à votre soulagement, je boirais vos rires et vos larmes jusqu'à la lie.

Ponk.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2008)

Encore un esthesioneuroblastome !


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Adieu, donc.
> Ou au revoir.



faudrait choisir :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> faudrait choisir :hein:



Non c'est logique c'est sa première tournée d'adieux... Il y en aura d'autres.


----------



## spud34 (14 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi tu t'en vas, si c'est pas indiscret? Et pourquoi 1ère tournée d'adieux? Combien y en aura-t-il?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu t'en vas, si c'est pas indiscret? Et pourquoi 1ère tournée d'adieux? Combien y en aura-t-il?


 
Pourquoi pas ?

Il paraît qu'en réthorique, pour convaincre, il faut parfois bien plus s'attacher au comment qu'au pourquoi.

Et première tournée pour retrouver le goût des premières fois.


----------



## boddy (14 Mars 2008)

Tu vas faire comme les autres qui ont annoncé leur départ ?
C'est à dire demander à Benjamin d'effacer tes postes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Tu vas faire comme les autres qui ont annoncé leur départ ?
> C'est à dire demander à Benjamin d'effacer tes postes


 
Non, non.

Le vrai mégalo ne souhaite jamais que puisse se perdre la moindre chose émanant de lui.

Et benjamin, je crois, passe déjà beaucoup de temps à effacer sans avoir besoin qu'on lui réclame de l'effacage en sus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mesdames et messieurs,
> 
> Ca y est !
> PonkHead s'en va - je m'en vais.
> ...


 
c'est pas bon de se promener avec une hache comme ça. la tournée d'adieux risque de tourner au massacre.

   :rateau:     :sleep: :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:    :casse: :afraid: :bebe: :hosto:  :king: :sick: :style: :modo: 

salut... Ponk...


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

ce que j'aime bien chez Ponk, c'est cette capacité à trouver une connerie pour flooder


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et benjamin, je crois, passe déjà beaucoup de temps à effacer sans avoir besoin qu'on lui réclame de l'effacage en sus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

C'est bien. Qu'en pense ton psy ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2008)

tain quel sujet de merde quand même :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> tain quel sujet de merde quand même :rateau:



toi qui est célibataire, tu peux te rabattre sur les groupies


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> toi qui est célibataire, tu peux te rabattre sur les groupies



Arrête, parle moi pas des femmes, je préfère les chiens maintenant :sleep: 
Ou alors juste le WE. 


C'est un des sujets les plus pourri de 2008 non ?


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Arrête, parle moi pas des femmes, *je préfère les chiens maintenant* :sleep:



ah? moi je lui ai laissé le chien


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'autres pleureront _*sans doute*_ toutes les larmes de leur corps.




Pisser de rire, ca compte ?!


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2008)

[youtube]EDYxNmyh5zc[/youtube]


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et benjamin, je crois, passe déjà beaucoup de temps à effacer sans avoir besoin qu'on lui réclame de l'effacage en sus.


En ce moment, il ne chercherai plutôt pas à déseffacer ?


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "soignes ton orthographe"



Soigne, on dit, enfin on écrit.


Pfff, et qui je vais corriger moi maintenant..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2008)

Bon... ben une raison de plus de traîner un peu moins par ici...


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, et qui je vais corriger moi maintenant..



moi


----------



## mocmoc (14 Mars 2008)

_nostalgie..._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2008)

Quel dommage que tu nous quittes.

Mais si tu fais tes adieux comme Lionel Jospin ou certains chanteurs / certaines chanteuses, on devrait te revoir ici un de ces quatre.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

En fait ponk c'est un peu l'aznavour-trenet  de macg


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Cher public,

Afin de commencer en douceur par un retour au source, les Productions du Ponk sont fières de vous annoncer que PonkHead se produira tout le week-end dans les petits clubs de "Switch et conseils d'achats" où il apportera la lumière de ses connaissances limitées et de son entousiasme meusuré aux nioubes de tout poil qu'il y croisera certainement.

Spectacle gratuit, avec le concours de Cofiposts 3, le soutient (sous la forme d'une chaise en bois) des magasins iKéa, la participation bien involontaire du conseil général des Yvelines, et le coup de pouce des foudres divines (puisqu'on annonce de la pluie qui m'empêchera d'aller trop me prommener)


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cher public,
> 
> Afin de commencer en douceur par un retour au source, les Productions du Ponk sont fières de vous annoncer que PonkHead se produira tout le week-end dans les petits clubs de "Switch et conseils d'achats" où il apportera la lumière de ses connaissances limitées et de son entousiasme meusuré aux nioubes de tout poil qu'il y croisera certainement.
> 
> Spectacle gratuit, avec le concours de Cofiposts 3, le soutient (sous la forme d'une chaise en bois) des magasins iKéa, la participation bien involontaire du conseil général des Yvelines, et le coup de pouce des foudres divines (puisqu'on annonce de la pluie qui m'empêchera d'aller trop me prommener)



ah mais les meilleurs spectacles se rôdent toujours en province dans des petites salles. Je reconnais bien là ton professionalisme:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cher public,
> 
> Afin de commencer en douceur par un retour au source, les Productions du Ponk sont fières de vous annoncer que PonkHead se produira tout le week-end dans les petits clubs de "Switch et conseils d'achats" où il apportera la lumière de ses connaissances limitées et de son entousiasme meusuré aux nioubes de tout poil qu'il y croisera certainement.
> 
> Spectacle gratuit, avec le concours de Cofiposts 3, le soutient (sous la forme d'une chaise en bois) des magasins iKéa, la participation bien involontaire du conseil général des Yvelines, et le coup de pouce des foudres divines (puisqu'on annonce de la pluie qui m'empêchera d'aller trop me prommener)



Faut réserver ses billets ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Faut réserver ses billets ?


 
Non, lecture libre et gratuite, dans la limite de l'indulgence disponible.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

c'est un spectacle de ruée flood en somme


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mars 2008)

Ponk qui s'en va....  :mouais: ..






Bon avoue; c'est lequel ton double-pseudo?? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est un spectacle de ruée flood en *somme*



il va faire un duo avec Alem????
.
.
.


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2008)

Une tournée d'adieux ?

Elles sont où les bignouses ?

Bon.

Je ne dis jamais _adieu_, car je suis athée. A défaut de dieu, je crois en la bienveillante toute-puissance de moi-même*. J'expédie donc les gens que j'apprécie en leur disant _A moi_, façon de leur dire que je suis une vraie sangsue et qu'il vaut mieux ne pas compter se soustraire à ma joyeuse compagnie trop facilement. Mais présentement, je ne dis rien. Je réfléchis.



*Voir Moi-même, _Propos sur le Moihisme, une areligion conseillée_, Editions BCC, à paraître.


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mesdames et messieurs,
> 
> Ca y est !
> PonkHead s'en va - je m'en vais.



Enfin ! C'est pas trop tôt ! 

Ben casse-toi ! Fais du vent ! Débarasse !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Fais du vent !


ben c'est qu'il faisait déjà    
en gros c'est lui dire , change pas , reste


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Fais du vent !



Pour que le Bar redevienne un havre de pet, c'est ça ?

Non merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mesdames et messieurs,
> 
> Ca y est !
> PonkHead s'en va - je m'en vais.




Hors de question !  Tu n'as pas réglé la question de la pension alimentaire avec Benjamin ! :love: 

Qu'est-ce qu'il t'a fait ? Il a effacé tes posts, il t'a coupé la crête pendant la pause "Hum, hum" des forums ? Dis-nous tout !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Pas encore parti et déjà on reprend mes tubes



vleroy a dit:


> et soigner son orthographe comme dirait Ponk


 
Bon, je m'estime heureux, pour l'instant, on me cite...


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

Puisque le grand ponk nous quitte, je me permettrais humblement de le citer ici: 

"Etre lu
est plus souvent par inadvertance,
être lu
n'est pas être le centre,
être lu
par d'autres que toi
implique, parfois, de penser aussi un peu...
... à eux."

Hmmm ne voyez aucune incompatibilité avec ce fil.... 
A propos je viens de recevoir un coup de fil (Aïeeeeee) de Ikea qui retire ses billes de ton départs pour des raisons de "syndrome mégalomaniaque Ponkest de le partie sud invertébrée du cortex inférieure gauche accompagnée d'une Ponkite aigu du canal carpien "... 
Donc plus de chaise... tu vas devoir rester debout et donc rester tout court, désolé... Et puis qui nous fera rire/pleurer après ton départ...? 
Un fan béotien.....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

La contradiction n'est qu'apparente - et puis, j'avais sans doute bu.


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> j'avais sans doute bu.



Je la sens bien cette tournée d'Adieu...   
A+


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, je m'estime heureux, pour l'instant, *on me cite*...



Bientôt des écoles à ton nom   

(les pauv' mômes)


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Bientôt des écoles à ton nom
> 
> (les pauv' mômes)



Oui mais la question c'est des écoles de quoi? 
A+


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

des écoles de la décadence pour remplacer celles de la république


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> des écoles de la décadence pour remplacer celles de la république



Après les années terribles, les années lumières...
Les années PONK... ça le fait ou pas? 
A+


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2008)

C'est qui PonkHead?


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est qui PonkHead?



Personne ne le sait vraiment.... Les voies du PONK sont inpenetrables......
A+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est qui PonkHead?


Si PonkHead était CouleurSud ou LHO, il te répondrait sans doute quelque chose d'un peu long, avec des mots compliqués dedans, pour dériver sur la connaissance de soi, le fait de finalement connaître sans connaître, tout ça...

Si PonkHead était Sind, il te parlerais de Mackie.
Ou de Amok.
Voire, de DocEvil.

Si PonkHead était PATOCHMAN, il te dirait un truc assez grossier au premier abord mais non dénué d'une certaine poésie - le tout en rouge, en gras et en grosses lettres.

Si PonkHead était sonnyboy, il se traiterait une fois de plus de petite crotte insignifiante et irait illico se faire tomber le futal histoire de s'apprendre à oser ouvrir dses sujets aussi cons.

Mais PonkHead n'est aucun de ceux là.
C'est déjà un début de réponse.

Non ?


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Les voies du PONK sont inpenetrables......
> A+



Boarf. Bien lubrifiées, ça devrait passer.  Encore faut-il le vouloir...


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Boarf. Bien lubrifiées, ça devrait passer.  Encore faut-il le vouloir...



Tout passe avec un peu d'huile d'olive dans le propos....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Boarf. Bien lubrifiées, ça devrait passer.


 
Que ton esprit vive un éternel 08/03/2008 !!!



FataMorgana a dit:


> Tout passe avec un peu d'huile d'olive dans le propos....
> A+


 
Pareil.


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si PonkHead était CouleurSud ou LHO, il te répondrait sans doute quelque chose d'un peu long, avec des mots compliqués dedans, pour dériver sur la connaissance de soi, le fait de finalement connaître sans connaître, tout ça...
> 
> Si PonkHead était Sind, il te parlerais de Mackie.
> Ou de Amok.
> ...



avec des si, le ponk il serait banné depuis longtemps

@divoli: ben t'exprimes tes fantasmes maintenant?  
Il y a les mp pour ça


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2008)

Ce topic est tellement beau que ça me donne envie de faire un tableau avec des petits clous et des fils tendus, là, tout de suite, comme une bête.


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> avec des si, le ponk il serait banné depuis longtemps
> 
> @divoli: ben t'exprimes tes fantasmes maintenant?
> Il y a les mp pour ça



Ben à ce que j'avais compris, il y avait déjà Bobby sur l'affaire.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2008)

Cool Ponk se casse, j'aurais d'autant plus de plaisir pour son retour, le lendemain matin de son départ


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ce topic est tellement beau que ça me donne envie de faire un tableau avec des petits clous et des fils tendus, là, tout de suite, comme une bête.



Toi, tu supportes mal, très mal le célibat visiblement !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

c'est le problème 
Ponk , tes zadieux font pas très crédibles
t'es pas de la famille de Mistinguett par hasard?
Maurice Chevalier?
Josephine Baker?
Mireille M?
Caral B ?
( Ah non elles elles reviennent par relations)

et APRES on aura droit aux numeros à la Orlando ?( frere de miss " Il avait 18 dents")
oeuvres posthumes..bootlegs , remixes  à gogo?


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2008)

"il avait 18 dents", c'est gKatarn sans le dentier ça !!!


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2008)

'Tain, NTM se reforme, Ponkhead se réforme. Quelque chose ne tourne pas rond. Je trouverais bien qui tire les ficelles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

à demain alors Ponk


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

ou le fils sans jeux qui se tape la tete contre le mur
 
( ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu , le "sombre reporter à chiot", y en a qui savent faire des adieux discrets , eux  )


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2008)

Le cri et l'aspect déformé du visage disent (l'indicible) : (Ponk s'en va) 
Je mets (indicible) et (Ponk s'en va) entre parenthèses pour bien dire que c'est indicible
Le reste du tableau est concentré autour du cri pour le rendre plus assourdissant
C'est une interprétation qui se tient
Mais il y en a une autre
Le rétrécissement de l'espace
L'amaigrissement des choses dites
L'anorexie de la parole


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> moi



Jamais les célibataires.


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en a qui savent faire des adieux discrets , eux  )



C'est nuls les adieux discrets. Les types qui s'en vont comme ça, sans rien dire, c'est qu'on s'apercevra pas qu'ils seront partis. Et quand y'aura plus que des égos de ratatouille dans ce rade, c'est qu'on y boira que de la pisse de chat en guise de bière.
Les adieux, ça se travaille, ça se distille, ça s'imagine des mois à l'avance.
Sinon c'est emmerdant au possible.
Regarde-moi, j'me casse la nénette à préparer des limites fétichistes, à les construire. Pis régulièrement le petit chauve il fait des trucs, et me revoilà en quête du nombre unique. Cette fois il m'a niqué 9 marches. M'en reste plus que deux ou trois et c'est la quille.
9, ça allait. Mais le starmac, il lui a mis sa dose, et j'te parle pas du pauvre mike, même pas encore rendu.
Ponk il a compris que fallait pas fétichiser sur les nombres, parce qu'ici c'est super einsteinien comme base de données. Hyper relatif du côté quanti, tu  vois ce que je veux dire?
Donc il fait une tournée d'adieu tous terrains.
C'est ça les politicards. 
Respect mon ponk. La bise sur ta truffe humide de modèle standard.





Dis donc mado, c'était pas à moi, cette réplique ??? :rateau:


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2008)

C'était.


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mars 2008)

_*Veni vidi vici*_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le cri et l'aspect déformé du visage disent (l'indicible) : (Ponk s'en va)
> Je mets (indicible) et (Ponk s'en va) entre parenthèses pour bien dire que c'est indicible
> Le reste du tableau est concentré autour du cri pour le rendre plus assourdissant
> C'est une interprétation qui se tient
> ...


 

_ou_ la parole comme un phénomène ondulatoire qui se dilue dans l'espace 
jusqu'à se perdre ou ne faire plus qu'un. 
non pas un rétrécissement mais une expansion.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2008)

Ras le bol des adieux, de ceux que je n'ai pas le choix de ne pas faire, et de ceux que l'ont me fait.

Ponk, tu fais chier, c'est pas le moment.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2008)

De toutes façons, doit y avoir une Ponkerie là-dessous, car lisez bien le titre  du fil : Ma PREMIERE tournée d'adieu.
  
Je soupçonne notre éminent compagnon :style:  d'avoir une subite poussée d'ego :king:, et d'avoir pondu un énième filpourave© histoire qu'on parle de lui, lui prouver qu'on l'aime:love: :love: , le supplier de rester. Et puis le bar sans Ponk, c'est la tête de veau sans Chirac, l'emmental sans les trous, la bretagne sans pluie, la Corse sans cet homme, et j'en passe, bref ça manquerait de sel  .

Et puis n'oublions pas le proverbe Syldave : Qui sort par la porte risque de rentrer par la fenêtre.
Tout ça pour dire que je n'y crois guère, mais que si cela devait être j'en serai fort marri.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mars 2008)

Moi je crois que ça va être simple :


_Hypothèse 1_: Ponk, suite à une soirée un peu alcoolisée, un après-midi entier passé devant TMC/NTI/NRJ12 a fait une subite crise d'égotisme aigu le poussant à se mettre en scène dans un scénario aussi grandguignolesque que larmoyant visant à attirer l'attention sur lui, ce qui témoigne d'un état d'esprit resté au stade anal / &#339;dipien

_Hypothèse 2_: Suite aux événements décrits ci-dessus, il a décidé que la vie ne valait plus la peine d'être vécu, si on rediffusait Inspecteur Moulin à 14h et du strip poker à 23h, et a vraiment décidé de prendre la porte...


Dans les deux cas... Un bon coup de pied au cul le remettra d'aplomb... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et puis n'oublions pas le proverbe Syldave : Qui sort par la porte risque de rentrer par la fenêtre.
> Tout ça pour dire que je n'y crois guère, mais que si cela devait être j'en serai fort marri.


Assez d'accord

Note technique
proverbe Syldave à ne pas confondre avec une autre version ( Syldave mais branche teutonne, avec la précisionqui va avec)
"Qui prend la porte risque de ne pas pouvoir rentrer  par la fenetre , beaucoup plus petite, sauf s'il lache la porte"

proverbe lui même détourné par d'infames capitalistes dans une pub 
" prenez la porte nous vous en fournissons une autre
et rentrez par la fenetre que nous pouvons agrandir , voir le catalogue veranda PVC page 14"


----------



## xao85 (14 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Enfin ! C'est pas trop tôt !
> 
> Ben casse-toi ! Fais du vent ! Débarasse !



Et divoli c'est quand qu'il s'en va?


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Et divoli c'est quand qu'il s'en va?



jamais, c'est un bot


----------



## xao85 (14 Mars 2008)

Une intelligence artificielle de macG?!


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Une intelligence artificielle de macG?!



non, c'est un nouveau concept, un peu comme Ponk (pour revenir dans le sujet )
c'est particulier, mais a le merite de vouloir a tout prix fonctionner


----------



## kisbizz (15 Mars 2008)

Decidement ....
j'ai fait mes adieux a midi a l'autre .... amen et creve :rateau: 

toi Ponk, ce n'est pas le moment , repasse un'autre jour


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Une intelligence artificielle de macG?!



Artificielle, oui, mais pour le reste, c'est franchement exagéré, comme qualificatif 





PonkHead a dit:


> j'entame ici une tournée d'adieu




Tu ferais mieux de payer une tournée générale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca y est !
> PonkHead s'en va - je m'en vais.
> 
> Après deux ans ...



Ah la la! ... Ces nioubes. On a à peine le temps de s'y habituer que déjà ils nous quittent... :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Adieu, donc.
> Ou au revoir.




*Adieu Ponk'*
T'étais un mec iKool 




:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (15 Mars 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Adieu Ponk'*
> T'étais un mec iKool
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais. C'est drôle, ça, hein? Pour autant ce que iKool m'avait agacé et déplu, PonkHead m'a d'emblée séduit. Je n'ai pas très bien compris ce qui s'est passé de l'un à l'autre. Est-ce moi? Est-ce lui? Est-ce nous? Qu'est-ce qui nous arrive?      

De la même manière, j'en connais au moins deux ici qui n'aiment pas Nobody parce qu'il leur tend un miroir qu'ils n'apprécient pas mais qui seraient fans de lui sous un autre pseudo.  :rateau: 

Mouarf!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, c'est un nouveau concept, un peu comme Ponk (pour revenir dans le sujet )
> c'est particulier, mais a le merite de vouloir a tout prix fonctionner


 
oui, c'est cela, Ponk est à lui seul un_ concept_. 
et un bar sans concept...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2008)

Sans fumée c'est déjà pas terrible&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cher public,
> 
> Afin de commencer en douceur par un retour au source, les Productions du Ponk sont fières de vous annoncer que PonkHead se produira tout le week-end dans les petits clubs de "Switch et conseils d'achats" où il apportera la lumière de ses connaissances limitées et de son entousiasme meusuré aux nioubes de tout poil qu'il y croisera certainement.
> 
> Spectacle gratuit, avec le concours de Cofiposts 3, le soutient (sous la forme d'une chaise en bois) des magasins iKéa, la participation bien involontaire du conseil général des Yvelines, et le coup de pouce des foudres divines (puisqu'on annonce de la pluie qui m'empêchera d'aller trop me prommener)


Je suis donc retourné dans les petits clubs, les salles qui puent le vomi froid de bière tiède, la vieille clope, la sueur et l'envie de niquer sa voisine...

Ces endroits louches ou traînent des rebelles de première partie hurlant sur fond de gros riffs incertains leur haine de la société libérale :



adrenergique a dit:


> Non, mais pour certains la chine c'est pas l'atelier du monde, ce sont les esclaves des temps modernes.



Mais la gentillesse avait tout envahi, l'extase béate d'avoir acheté un truc et de croiser la béatitude d'autres ayant acheté le même, de parfaits inconnus qu'en vrai on eu peut-être traité violemment de con mais qu'ici on congratule dans un grand élan d'auto-persuasion : oui, moi aussi j'ai fait le bon choix !



prasath a dit:


> Félicitations mon grand !



Et je m'aperçu vite qu'il m'était inutile de tenter de faire du mauvais esprit de bas étage en une sorte de one man show du post, car d'autres, plus jeunes, avaient déjà repris le flambeau :



FataMorgana a dit:


> Bah il y a 0.1 Ghz de différences...
> Si tu lances des calculs sur trois semaines ça doit te faire gagner quelques jours de calcul...



Si la raillerie n'était plus de mise, peut-être me resterait-il l'obcur vaguement poétique, voire conceptuel ?
Même pas...



GrInGoo a dit:


> Moi en même temps ca me parait logique de garder les boites. Dans la cave , j'ai une armoire remplie qu'avec des boites.



Il me fallait me rendre à l'évidence : j'étais une post-star raté, sur le retour, en plein déclin, plus dans le coup, quoi - mêmes les bouges n'avaient plus besoin de moi (pour peu que c'est jamais été le cas)



FataMorgana a dit:


> Il faut enlever tes lunettes de soleil



Non, je ne es enlèverais pas !
Vous pourriez voir la peur dans mon regard.



Elle commence mal cette tournée d'adieux !


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> oui, c'est cela, Ponk est à lui seul un_ concept_.
> et un bar sans concept...



C'est comme un concept sans bar...

Ponk est plus _le_ concept qu'_un_ concept.
Le concept dont Hegel dit qu'il se recourbe infiniment sur soi à partir du séjour dans son être-autre

Et donc :  « dans le concept sest ouvert par conséquent le royaume de la liberté  » (_Science de la logique_)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le concept dont Hegel dit qu'il se recourbe infiniment sur soi à partir du séjour dans son être-autre



Franchement,
quel déconneur ce Hegel !

Il aurait posté ça ici, il aurait été élu Pascal 77 du jour, les doigts dans le nez (doigts recourbés sur eux même comme un concept, bien sûr)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Franchement,
> quel déconneur ce Hegel !
> 
> Il aurait posté ça ici, il aurait été élu Pascal 77 du jour, les doigts dans le nez (doigts recourbés sur eux même comme un concept, bien sûr)



T'es gentil, tu sors tes doigts de mon nez :mouais: :hein:


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Franchement,
> quel déconneur ce Hegel !
> 
> Il aurait posté ça ici, il aurait été élu Pascal 77 du jour, les doigts dans le nez (doigts recourbés sur eux même comme un concept, bien sûr)



Ah ça, il y a longtemps que je dis que les philosophes sont des grands comiques. Mais personne ne le sait, car personne ne les lit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah ça, il y a longtemps que je dis que les philosophes sont des grands comiques. Mais personne ne le sait, car personne ne les lit


 
d'ailleurs Hegel a fait l'école du rire à Thubingen...


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2008)

Ponkhead est nécessaire aux forums de MacGé  
Maintenant, est-ce que les forums de MacGé sont nécessaires ?, c'est une vaste question 
(avec une sous-question qui pour être moins vaste n'en est pas moins profonde : est-ce que les forums de MacGé sont nécessaires à Ponkhead ?)

Mon post n'était pas vraiment nécessaire mais si on s'arrêtait au nécessaire


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ponkhead est nécessaire aux forums de MacGé
> Maintenant, est-ce que les forums de MacGé sont nécessaires ?, c'est une vaste question
> (avec une sous-question qui pour être moins vaste n'en est pas moins profonde : est-ce que les forums de MacGé sont nécessaires à Ponkhead ?)
> 
> Mon post n'était pas vraiment nécessaire mais si on s'arrêtait au nécessaire


Poil au...


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> *Ponkhead* est nécessaire aux forums de MacGé
> Maintenant, est-ce que les forums de MacGé sont nécessaires ?, c'est une vaste question
> (avec une sous-question qui pour être moins vaste n'en est pas moins profonde : est-ce que les forums de MacGé sont nécessaires à *Ponkhead* ?)
> 
> Mon post n'était pas vraiment nécessaire mais si on s'arrêtait au nécessaire





Voilà ce voulait dire Hegel : on part de Ponk et on y revient dans un mouvement de recourbement infini à partir de de son séjour dans les forums de MacGé


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> d'ailleurs Hegel a fait l'école du rire à Thubingen...



Exact. Avec deux autres grands comiques en herbe, Schelling et Hölderlin


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis donc retourné dans les petits clubs, les salles qui puent le vomi froid de bière tiède, la vieille clope, la sueur et l'envie de niquer sa voisine...
> 
> Ces endroits louches ou traînent des rebelles de première partie hurlant sur fond de gros riffs incertains leur haine de la société libérale, (...) de parfaits inconnus qu'en vrai on eu peut-être traité violemment de con



PAPA??!... 
Alors c'est comme ça que t'as rencontré MANMAN???
Ah non  désolé j'ai confondu.....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Au revoir con.


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais la gentillesse avait tout envahi, l'extase béate d'avoir acheté un truc et de croiser la béatitude d'autres ayant acheté le même, de parfaits inconnus qu'en vrai on eu peut-être traité violemment de con mais qu'ici on congratule dans un grand élan d'auto-persuasion : oui, moi aussi j'ai fait le bon choix !





Viiroth a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Depuis quelques jours, je songe à l'achat d'un Macbook Air.
> Je suis lycéen, mais je suis persuadé que j'vais en avoir besoin dans 1-2 ans à la FAC.
> (Ca, c'est l'aspect "sérieux" de l'achat lol)
> L'idée d'être sur msn dans mon lit ou dans on jardin me fait frémir xD.





Viiroth a dit:


> Merci pour les réponses!
> Je précise que c'est pour mon anniversaire. Le prix n'a donc pas trop d'importance, ma mère veut volontiers me l'offrir.
> Je suis surtout séduit par le design du macbook air. Les performances m'importent un peu moins. .__. xD




Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.... 
Je peux t'appeler papa? 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je peux t'appeler papa?


Hum...

A partir du moment où tu ne réclames pas de pension alimentaire...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah ça, il y a longtemps que je dis que les philosophes sont des grands comiques. Mais personne ne le sait, car personne ne les lit



ce sont aussi de grands footballeurs

démo 
Match Allemagne - Grèce 
(un grand cllassique des Monty Python)

[YOUTUBE]79vdlEcWxvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pisser de rire, ca compte ?!



t'as pas besoin de rire pour pisser sans t'en apercevoir !  mais t'as une poche à vider, essaye de t'en souvenir sinon tu vas finir par t'en souvenir selon la même méthode que le Trooper : quand elle déborde 



Ponk, une question : ça veut dire que tu vas revenir sous ton autre pseudo ? celui chiant avec un avatar médiocre genre casque d'ipod ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça veut dire que tu vas revenir sous ton autre pseudo ?



Doublement de circonstance  

_Ca s'en va et ça revient..._


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Doublement de circonstance
> 
> _Ca s'en va et ça revient..._


Aie malheureux 
avec ca il risque de revenir sous un pseudo à la Cloclo ponk ( genre Plastoc Beertram)


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aie malheureux
> avec ca il risque de revenir sous un pseudo à la Cloclo ponk ( genre Plastoc Beertram)



j'ose pas vous dire mais l'ancien était vache naze faut juste que je pense à le débannir !


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ose pas vous dire mais l'ancien était vache naze faut juste que je pense à le débannir !



Est-ce bien raisonnable ?!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> A partir du moment où tu ne réclames pas de pension alimentaire...



Si on ne réclame rien on obtient tant ? :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> Jamais les célibataires.


 Jaipatoukompri ? 

tu parles d'un célibataire, un expulsé oui plutôt


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mars 2008)

Moi je le confond toujours avec PATOCHMAN le PONKHEAD... bref c'est lequel qui élève les chèvres ? Ou bien celui qui se fait lever comme une chèvre ? :mouais::rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ... j'entame ici une tournée d'adieu qui devrait durer jusqu'au printemps - tournée de gala faite de petits posts intimistes comme de célébrations quasi-religieuses de moi-même - galas dont les dates vous seront communiquées ici...



On peux avoir plus de précisions pour les dates ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si on ne réclame rien on obtient tant ? :love:


Mr Bendez...
Cessez de squatter; veuillez vous identifiez !... :modo:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si on ne réclame rien on obtient tant ? :love:


Rien de plus faux.  

Et vire moi cette signature.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Ponk, une question : ça veut dire que tu vas revenir sous ton autre pseudo ? celui chiant avec un avatar médiocre genre casque d'ipod ?



DIs si je fais pareil, je peux le re avoir moi aussi mon ancien pseudo ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> DIs si je fais pareil, je peux le re avoir moi aussi mon ancien pseudo ?



non. Les légendes doivent rester légendes


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mars 2008)

Bon ben reste plus qu'à en reconstruire une autre  
(Faire une liste : nouveau déguisement, gris-gris-colifichets, nouveaux boucs émissaires... _j'en ai déjà trois en vue  _)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _nouveaux boucs émissaires... j'en ai déjà trois en vue  )_


_

Tu confondrait pas "bouc émissaire" et "tête de turc", par hasard  _


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mars 2008)

:sleep: non sinon je répliquerai à tout tes messages 

je peux te rajouter dans la liste


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :sleep: non sinon je répliquerai à tout tes messages
> 
> je peux te rajouter dans la liste



Tu risquerais d'y perdre un pseudo de plus


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mars 2008)

meuh nan enfin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

*R-KHAN* : disparu, même plus dans la liste des membres, mais a-t-il seulement existé ?

*iKool* : le pseudo type du nioub, avec le petit i pour bien faire apple-maniac, les smileys dans tous les coins et beaucoup de coins par jour parce que je suis super cool (non, kool) et que puisque des gens me répondent et me boulent vert, c'est que je suis forcément le centre, le soleil, l'alpha et l'oméga que ce forum attendait depuis la nuit des temps, non ?

*PonkHead* - en cours.

*Le_golem *: identité jetable à mysticisme du bazar des complots en solde, orthographe effroyable - un utilitaire, le J5 des pseudos pour une tâche précise - et achevée.

*Je ne sais plus : *Un autre jetable, pour une action teroriste, action faite sans moi finalement, je n'étais pas là ce week-end là... J'ai oublié le pseudo, oublié le mot de passe... Bon, disons qu'il n'a jamais existé.



Non, si je reviens, ce ne sera sous aucune de ces "identités" - trop usées.
(Si je ne reviens pas non plus, d'ailleurs)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Cruauté du monde, perversion et sadisme du destin, après deux ans à le clamer pour m'entendre dire le contraire, il semblerait que ce soit là, à l'heure de mon départ, que l'on commence à apercevoir la réalité de ma méchanceté.



mado a dit:


> Te moque pas...





iShin a dit:


> Il avait prévenu... c'est sa première tournée d'adieux !
> 
> Mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant ???



Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ?

Mais justement ! 
Parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison !


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2008)

bon, on peut te bannir maintenant ?

allez, dis steuplait !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon, on peut te bannir maintenant ?
> 
> allez, dis steuplait !!!



Retiens-toi, grand fou, retiens-toi encore un peu !
L'attente décuple le plaisir.


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Retiens-toi, grand fou, retiens-toi encore un peu !
> L'attente décuple le plaisir.



_ah! tu sembles être un grand partisan de la pipechine, j'apprécie cher ami ! _


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cruauté du monde, perversion et sadisme du destin, après deux ans à le clamer pour m'entendre dire le contraire, il semblerait que ce soit là, à l'heure de mon départ, que l'on commence à apercevoir la réalité de ma méchanceté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas méchant, simplement brillant....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Pas méchant, simplement brillant....
> A+


 
Chouette, une amorce de fan-club !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Voilà le programme de cette semaine :

* Début de semaine - "Ponkhead et ses avatars - ou comment la violence des couleurs et la naïveté du trait vient au secours de l'inanité du propos"
Une grande retrospective de ces avatars qui m'ont valu force coup de boule, commentaires et digressions diverses.
A partir du 18/03 dans ce fil.

* Fin de semaine et week-end prochain : "PonkHead was here" ou comment le vide sculpte parfois ce qui fut et le définit mieux que sa représentation.


Comment ça on va pas se marrer ?
Ben non - bien sûr que non - c'est ma tournée d'adieux, faut êtr' triste, crotte ! C'est pas Hyvette Horner au tour de france !


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *R-KHAN* : disparu, même plus dans la liste des membres, mais a-t-il seulement existé ?
> 
> *iKool* : le pseudo type du nioub, avec le petit i pour bien faire apple-maniac, les smileys dans tous les coins et beaucoup de coins par jour parce que je suis super cool (non, kool) et que puisque des gens me répondent et me boulent vert, c'est que je suis forcément le centre, le soleil, l'alpha et l'oméga que ce forum attendait depuis la nuit des temps, non ?
> 
> ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Voilà le programme de cette semaine :
> 
> 
> * Fin de semaine et week-end prochain : "PonkHead was here" ou *comment le vide sculpte parfois ce qui fut et le définit mieux que sa représentation.*


 
Tu n'aurais pas oublié CouleurSud dans ta liste ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas oublié CouleurSud dans ta liste ?


 
Après le fan-club, le fan-like - celui qui croit être son idole et finit, souvent, par prendre un flingue pour régler son compte à celui des lui-même qu'il pense être de trop.

Hum...

Je me demande si je n'aurais pas dû partir sur la pointe des pieds.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

...Les gens me connaissent tel que je veux me montrer
Mais ont-ils cherché à savoir d'où me viennent mes joies
Et d'où vient ce désespoir,
Caché au fond de moi...


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...Les gens me connaissent tel que je veux me montrer
> Mais ont-ils cherché à savoir d'où me viennent mes joies
> Et d'où vient ce désespoir,
> Caché au fond de moi...




pourquoi ne pas nous la chanter ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas nous la chanter ?


 
Tu ne sais pas ce que tu dis.
Tu ne peux pas savoir.




Ou alors, tu es profondément masochiste.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu ne sais pas ce que tu dis.
> Tu ne peux pas savoir.
> Ou alors, tu es profondément masochiste.



oui
non
qui sait ?  

meme un p'tit test juste pour voir ?


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "PonkHead was here"



Marrant, j'ai déjà lu ça mais à l'intérieur de quelqu'un... Une jeune fille imbibée dans un bar spécialisée... Enfin je ne dis pas Où c'était écrit à l'intérieur....
A+


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une grande retrospective de ces avatars qui m'ont valu force coup de boule, commentaires et digressions diverses.


Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai!
Tu les as tous gardé?  :sick: :afraid:


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Marrant, j'ai déjà lu ça mais à l'intérieur de quelqu'un... Une jeune fille imbibée dans un bar spécialisée... Enfin je ne dis pas Où c'était écrit à l'intérieur....
> A+


_
en même temps, elle était déjà disséquée quand tu es venu je sais, j'avais demandé à Mackie de la refermer après 




:modo:  _


----------



## JulienCmoi (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "soigne*s *ton orthographe"



Alors ça, j'adore ! 
Verbe du premier groupe, pas de "S" pour la troisième personne à l'impératif !  
Effectivement, il n'est pas trop tôt pour faire tes adieux !


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2008)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Alors ça, j'adore !
> Verbe du premier groupe, pas de "S" pour la troisième personne à l'impératif !
> Effectivement, il n'est pas trop tôt pour faire tes adieux !



tsss, mauvaise langue 
je pense que johnny pense a ponk oups, l'inverse


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Mars 2008)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Alors ça, j'adore !
> Verbe du premier groupe, pas de "S" pour la troisième personne à l'impératif !
> Effectivement, il n'est pas trop tôt pour faire tes adieux !



Hey Ponk tu vois, ton départ fais même réagir les Académiciens, la classe... Bon après on ne sait pas de quelle académie il s'agit mais à la base je maintiens que c'est un bon score!!!
A+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai!
> Tu les as tous gardé?  :sick: :afraid:



Ps tous, malheureusement, il y a eu des pertes en route...

Mais en voilà déjà une première série, pleine de bon goût et de délicatesse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Et on continue, avec une série de "pas dessinés à la main" - sans qu'on y gagne vraiment en qualité.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Le temps passe, le trait se fait plus précis, plus direct, 
l'inspiration se cherche désormais partout,
PonkHead is international all around the world!


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cher public,
> 
> Afin de commencer en douceur par un retour au source, les Productions du Ponk sont fières de vous annoncer que PonkHead se produira tout le week-end dans les petits clubs de "Switch et conseils d'achats" où il apportera la lumière de ses connaissances limitées et de son entousiasme meusuré aux nioubes de tout poil qu'il y croisera certainement.
> 
> Spectacle gratuit, avec le concours de Cofiposts 3, le soutient (sous la forme d'une chaise en bois) des magasins iKéa, la participation bien involontaire du conseil général des Yvelines, et le coup de pouce des foudres divines (puisqu'on annonce de la pluie qui m'empêchera d'aller trop me prommener)



j'me disais aussi... 



Désolé, je débarque


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Puis, vint le temps des ballons,
le temps d'un bleu plus pastel en arrière plan,
un de douceur dans un monde de brutes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Et un grand merci à tirhum à qui je dois les deux seuls avatars bien dessinés de ma longue carrière.





.


----------



## macdani (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...Les gens me connaissent tel que je veux me montrer
> Mais ont-ils cherché à savoir d'où me viennent mes joies
> Et d'où vient ce désespoir,
> Caché au fond de moi...




Ah bon c'est donc toi le "mal aimé " de ce forum....:rateau: 
Je comprends mieux maintenant  ton départ, ça dû être dur pour toi tout ce temps...

.....Ton message à la grande ourse
Et la trajectoire de la course
A l'instantané de velours
Même s'il ne sert à rien

Le vent t'emportera....


----------



## divoli (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Puis, vint le temps des ballons,
> le temps d'un bleu plus pastel en arrière plan,
> un de douceur dans un monde de brutes.



Si tu pouvais, de tes petits doigts boudinés, toucher l'ampoule mal vissée juste au dessus de ta baignoire, histoire que l'on en finisse.  

Merci de ta compréhension.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et un grand merci à tirhum à qui je dois les deux seuls avatars bien dessinés de ma longue carrière.
> 
> .


Et il a fallu que tu bidouille le premier...
C'est plus fort que toi !... 

:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Mars 2008)

Bon, ça papotte, mais y'en a plein qui, comme moi, seraientt très intéressés par un peu plus de précisions sur les bacchanales programmées pour ton départ Ponk.

C'est quand ce Banquet ? hein ? 

Si tu sais pas comment l'organiser, délègue un peut, je suis sur que des gens comme Alèm, Patochman, Kissbiz & BackCat seraient prêts à t'accompagner, faire les courses et tout le tintouin, voir même t'ouvrir leur porte pour t'aider... mais bon faut que tu sois motivé aussi.
Et pis si t'invites de la Meuf, on verra certainement se pointer Weboliver pour le Brunch


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Merci de ta compréhension.



Faut pas trop en demander, non plus !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon, ça papotte, mais y'en a plein qui, comme moi, seraientt très intéressés par un peu plus de précisions sur les bacchanales programmées pour ton départ Ponk.
> 
> C'est quand ce Banquet ? hein ?
> 
> ...


 
Hé hé.

Mais non.
PonkHead est un personnage - une sorte de fiction de moi - confronter la fiction au réel serait...
Déplacé.
Décevant.

La bacchanale restera donc virtuelle - sage, autrement dit.
Désolé.


----------



## dool (18 Mars 2008)

Puisque tu pars (_Dans ton histoiiiiire garde en mémoiiiiiire notre au revoiiiiiir puisque tu paaaaaarrrrrrsss..._ ), je tenais quand même à te remercier, Ponk, pour m'avoir donné l'occasion de porter l'avatar le plus moche que j'ai pu avoir.......sincèrement....les larmes me montent.....je suis mouillée....trop d'émotions s'introduisent en moi.....je retiens mon cri...........merci.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

dool a dit:


> Puisque tu pars (_Dans ton histoiiiiire garde en mémoiiiiiire notre au revoiiiiiir puisque tu paaaaaarrrrrrsss..._ ), je tenais quand même à te remercier, Ponk, pour m'avoir donné l'occasion de porter l'avatar le plus moche que j'ai pu avoir.......sincèrement....les larmes me montent.....je suis mouillée....trop d'émotions s'introduisent en moi.....je retiens mon cri...........merci.


 
Ca me fait penser que l'horreur que je portais moi même à l'époque fait partie de ces avatars à jamais perdus...

Quelle tristesse !

Si on refaisait l'histoire de l'art ? (disent-ils)
Mais comment refaire l'histoire de l'art sans cet avatar ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

macdani a dit:


> Ah bon c'est donc toi le "mal aimé " de ce forum....:rateau:


 
Le mâle aimé.

Soignes ton orthographe, veux-tu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

Mé ? c'est un drôle de nom pour un malais ?

Il y a encore un yéti dans l'Monoprix* ?



(*)  ©Alain Bashung


----------



## mado (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le mâle aimé.
> 
> Soignes ton orthographe, veux-tu ?



Si tu cherches des ponkettes-claudettes pour cette première dernière tournée, j'suis partante.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> Si tu cherches des ponkettes-claudettes pour cette première dernière tournée, j'suis partante.


 
Hum...

Aurais-je toujours l'esprit et le corps occupé à chanter et danser et entairtainner le public si autour de moi s'agitent et se trémoussent de charmantes peu vêtues ?




Ponk et les ponkettes.
C'est vrai que ça pète !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu pouvais, de tes petits doigts boudinés, toucher l'ampoule mal vissée juste au dessus de ta baignoire, histoire que l'on en finisse.
> 
> Merci de ta compréhension.


Bonne idée. Comme ça dans 30 ans, des fans inconsolables pleureront encore la mort de PonkHead et fleuriront sa tombe chaque jour.
Et puis il y aura aussi des sosies qui reprendront les meilleures interventions de PonkHead sur le forum.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2008)

Je propose un Ponk Aid :

We are the Ponk, we are the Ponkaid,
We are the one's to make a happy day,
So let's start laughing,
There's a voice we are hearing,
We're saving our own lives, it's true,
We make better day, just you and Ponk !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> Si tu cherches des ponkettes-claudettes pour cette première dernière tournée, j'suis partante.


_Je veux bien être costumier, accessoiriste, factotum, ... _  

_Vêtue, peu vêtue, dévêtue ?!..._ :rose:  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _Je veux bien être costumier, accessoiriste, factotum, ... _
> 
> _Vêtue, peu vêtue, dévêtue ?!..._ :rose:  :love:


_Souffre-douleur_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> _Souffre-douleur_



Quoi? iDUck serait un double pseudo de SMG?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> dans 30 ans, des sosies reprendront les meilleures interventions de PonkHead sur le forum.


 
Et ça,
ça, ça fait très très peur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quoi? iDUck serait un double pseudo de SMG?   :rateau:


Nan. Je suis sado-maso à soupière. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Et ça,
> ça, ça fait très très peur !


Et puis surtout, il faut 2 enfants blonds pour entretenir la légende. Sinon, ça le fait pas le Cloclo Style.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2008)

Alors comme ça tu te casses...

Je te serrerais bien la pince mais entre avatar c'est difficile.  

Bon vent PonkHead, et à la revoyure.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mars 2008)

Je me souviens de mon arrivée sur ce beau forum. A l'époque, j'étais encore un adolescent. Vous savez comme sont les adolescents, plein de morgue, de fatuité, et sûrs d'eux

Je partageais ma vie entre les halls d'immeubles, les stades dévastés et les rêves de plage

Mais voilà, il faut que je vous l'avoue, j'étais un peu contemplatif. Normal, quand il n'a plus rien à faire dans le bas des immeubles, l'ado devient contemplatif.

Et donc, je contemplais souvent les cieux d'azur du forum. L'astre qui y brillait semblait être fait pour moi. Malgré mon orthographe approximative, je me mis à poster et à poster, et à poster encore

Un jour, où je postais, il y eut un énorme orage. Les éclairs zébraient le ciel. 

Le tonnerre était assourdissant. Dans cet immense vacarme de l'être, j'entendis soudain une voix énorme qui me dit : "jeune sot, tu ne sais rien"

Effrayé, je me suis mis à chercher des contacts rassurants sur AIM. Ma copine Choupinette974 qui avait créé un blog où elle parlait des choses essentielles de l'existence au collège de la Ravine à malheur me serait d'un grand secours. Mais elle n'était pas là.

Et, d'un coup, sur l'écran apparut un personnage hiératique. C'était Ponk. Ma peur se transforma en panique. Ponk était, parait-il, très méchant. 

Il répéta d'une voix forte : "jeune sot, tu ne sais rien". Heureusement, à l'extérieur, les éléments s'étaient calmés. Le tonnerre ne faisait pas plus de bruit qu'un nain sans énergie piétinant un tambour. Ponk avait calmé les éléments !

Il reprit la parole. "Je suis là pour te faire une révélation. Je sais qu'elle n'entrera pas dans ta petite tête, mais ça ne fait rien"

Il continua : "voilà quelle est ma révélation : le soleil ne tourne pas autour de toi. C'est toi qui tourne autour du soleil"

J'étais tellement abasourdi par cette révélation que je restai comme pétrifié.

Et Ponk disparut de mon écran. Avec un rire immense...


----------



## macdani (18 Mars 2008)

Plus courte est la chanson d'adieu
Plus vite on est partis
Pourquoi se rendre malheureux
Tout passe et tout s'oublie
Plus courte est la chanson d'adieu
Plus vite on est partis

On s'éternise on s'acharne
Alors que rien ne peut plus nous retenir
On se cherche des larmes
Par des mots à n'en plus finir

Je ne t'adresse qu'un geste
Et pourtant j'aurais tant de choses à te dire
A quoi bon tout le reste
Pourquoi se faire encore souffrir....
:bebe: :casse: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

*Le kit du petit PonkHead - toi aussi tu peux être PonkHead, grâce à ce kit !*

Le kit du petit PonkHead comprend :

* Beaucoup de méchanceté, bein sûr. Hou qu'il est vilain !

* Quelques phrases toutes faites : "Non ?" à mettre en fin de post pour faire genre je me soucie de l'avis des autres, "Hé hé hé" ou "Hé hé" qui rempliront admirablement le cdb quand tu ne sais pas quoi dire.

* Des points de suspension... Z'aviez jamais remarqué ? Il ne finit jamais ses phrases, il en fout partout des points de suspension, un vrai toc ! Du coup, il y en a des valises dans le kit, faites gaffe à pas crever l'emballage ou vous en retrouverez sous les meubles et les tapis jusqu'au nouvel an 2012...

* Un dictionnaire de rimes - "la poésie pour les nuls"

* 12 Go de chansons du répertoire français avec des paroles "rigolotes" posées dessus

* Un stock d'almanach Vermot annotés de la main du Ponk.

* Une paire de moufles pour dessiner ses avatars sous Paint

* Un masque qui fait peur pour des autoportrait qui font peur aussi.

* Une crète rouge - état d'usage, beaucoup servi.

* Assez peu de fautes d'orthographes, mais toujours quand il ne faut pas, histoire de bien passer pour un con.

* Un économiseur d'écran "nuages" pour innonder Portfolio de photos de... nuages !

* Un iKool tout sec, monté en porte-clé, pour servir de gri-gri

* Un bon pour un ban, signé par Alem, état neuf, jamais servi



Le kit du petit PonkHead ne comprend pas :

* de smiley (ah non ! beurk ! caca !)




Le kit du petit PonkHead, 2.365.235.369 euro TTC, payable en liquide - c'est mieux.


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le kit du petit PonkHead, 2.365.235.369 euro TTC, payable en liquide - c'est mieux.



Tu peux t'brosser, l'ami.

Je sais, sans liquide, tu pourras pas te faire mousser. Je suis cruel.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu peux t'brosser, l'ami.


 
Radin !

Tant pis pour toi - personne ne te prendra pour moi !


Celà dit, je fais des offres POC (PonkHead On Campus) pour les étudiantes - pas pour toi, mais si tu as une soeur...


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Radin !
> 
> Tant pis pour toi - personne ne te prendra pour moi !



A la bonne heure ! Me mettre sur la paille pour avoir l'air d'un _punk à chiens_ (cé)*, non merci ! Je préfère encore endosser le rôle de Golem, sans bras, ni chocolat.

Pis rat-daim, ça me convient. C'est plutôt mignon, quoiqu'étrange, un rat-daim.

Hé Hé. (cé)


_
*J'trouve pas le copiraïte sur mon clavier pourrave._


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Celà dit, je fais des offres POC (PonkHead On campus) pour les étudiantes





PonkHead a dit:


> Le kit du petit PonkHead, 2.365.235.369 euro TTC, payable en liquide - c'est mieux.



C'est complétement anti-ponk tout ça moi je dis..... 
Papa s'est fait rattrapé par la société de consommation.... 
Le Ponk est mort... Gloire au Ponk!!!!!
A+


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Celà dit, je fais des offres POC (PonkHead On campus) pour les étudiantes - pas pour toi, mais si tu as une soeur...



Ouais, on lui dira. Tu as de la chance, il paraît que la hollande légaliserait le sexe dans les parcs publics. Pour une dernière tournée d'adieux, tu pourrais peut être ouvrir un stand.

_- Ponkhead On Campus - Free Ride ! -_​ 
Hé Hé.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Le kit du petit PonkHead - toi aussi tu peux être PonkHead, grâce à ce kit !*
> 
> Le kit du petit PonkHead comprend :
> 
> * Quelques phrases toutes faites : "Non ?" à mettre en fin de post pour faire genre je me soucie de l'avis des autres, "Hé hé hé" ou "Hé hé" qui rempliront admirablement le cdb quand tu ne sais pas quoi dire.......



et voilà la preuve


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu peux t'brosser, l'ami.
> 
> Je sais, sans liquide, tu pourras pas te faire mousser. Je suis cruel.


C'est vrai que c'est très cher.  :afraid: :afraid:
Y'a au moins une garantie sur ce kit ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé.
> 
> Mais non.
> PonkHead est un personnage - une sorte de fiction de moi - confronter la fiction au réel serait...
> ...


 
Ponk et les avatars.
ou le réel et ses doubles fantômatiques.

*****
le _double_ trahit le refus de réel.
Ponk étant, alors, une _illusion_ (l'illusion étant ce qui met à l'écart le réel), "la bacchanale restera donc virtuelle".

et Ponk étant une "fiction", son départ sera (ou est) fictif.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Ponk et les avatars.
> ou le réel et ses doubles fantômatiques.
> 
> *****
> ...


 
LHO, le jour où tu pars, si tu fais un "Kit du petit LHO" il va falloir vulgariser un peu si tu souhaites en vendre.

Sinon, à part CouleurSud...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> LHO, le jour où tu pars, si tu fais un "Kit du petit LHO" il va falloir vulgariser un peu si tu souhaites en vendre.
> 
> Sinon, à part CouleurSud...


 
c'est pour cela que le tien est prohibitif...


----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2008)

La concierge, finalement, on l'aime bien, on lui file ses étrennes, et on écoute poliment ses conversations avec un avis sur tout, et surtout un avis....

Bien sûr, elle crée l'ambiance. 

Invariablement, elle termine par ses humeurs: "oh si cha continue, che plaque le boulot, nan mais chais pas pochible cha".

Et l'immeuble de commenter... un peu comme ici, pour rien, pour passer le temps, pour masquer l'absence de fond et finalement ne pas parler de soi.

 

_(au début, je trouvais ce fil drôle)_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2008)

Cher Ponk, 

Sous aucun prétexte, je ne voudrais avoir le post malheureux. Mais il faut que tu nous expliques un peu mieux, à eux comme à moi, comment te dire adieu ? Ils ont des coeurs qui pourraient prendre feu et ton coeur de punk ne résisterait pas mieux. Nous sommes bien perplexes et nous ne voulons nous résoudre aux adieux. Nous savons bien qu'un membre de la horde n'a pas de chance, ou si peu mais pour nous une explication vaudrait mieux. Nous savons que, sous aucun prétexte il ne veut devant nous surexposer ses yeux. Derrière des lunettes noires il est toujours mieux. Il reviendra en mieux. Pas la peine de chercher comment lui dire adieu. Certes, un autre à l'index a été mis mais des posts de leurs nuits blanches et de leurs matins chagrins, aucun ne vaut son tombé de futal, le sien ! Sous aucun prétexte, certains ne veulent devant lui surexposer quoique ce soit même pas derrière un kleenex. Est-ce cela ? Si oui alors nous saurions mieux comment te dire adieu.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Ponk et les avatars.
> ou le réel et ses doubles fantômatiques.
> 
> *****
> ...



Bien sûr 

Les adieux de Ponk sont virtuels
Mais ils ne sont pas pour autant fictifs. Le virtuel est devenu une part de notre réel
Nous y croyons, au point d'écrire ici
De penser que nous somme ici 

Le virtuel permet de multiplier nos moi, de faire des doubles à notre guise, d'étendre la réalité

Ponk était certes une illusion
L'illusion d'une nouvelle réalité, celle du virtuel

Et il y en tant d'autres (d'illusions)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bien sûr
> 
> Les adieux de Ponk sont virtuels
> Mais ils ne sont pas pour autant fictifs. Le virtuel est devenu une part de notre réel
> ...


 
à condition de ne pas les perdre...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Un petit rab d'avatars pas beaux ?





.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Et la fin.

.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Et au passage, un petit jeu : un de mes avatars figure en double - saurez-vous le retrouver ?


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et au passage, un petit jeu : un de mes avatars figure en double - saurez-vous le retrouver ?



Non....
A+


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Non....
> A+



zut , j'ai pas eté aussi rapide que toi  


reponse : non


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Z'êtes pas joueur...

LHO - vainqueur !
Un kit "le petit PonkHead" avec une réduc de 5% pour toi !


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Z'êtes pas joueur...




Zizi mais ça dépend du jeux 
A+


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2008)

tetris ou bubble ?


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tetris ou bubble ?



Barbarians, Load Runner ou Dark caste....
Mais sur Apple 2c, Apple 2E ou (attention tapis rouge) l'apple 2GS
Ahhhh souvenir quand tu nous tiens


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2008)

Zut ! J'ai manqué le jeu  Bon Ponk, autre jeu il y aura ? :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> à condition de ne pas les perdre...



Déjà qu'on va perdre l'illusion (d'optico-avatar) Ponk

Alors, si tu m'enlèves les autres...


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mars 2008)

10 Pages c'est plus des adieux là y'a de l'acharnement thérapeutique


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Mars 2008)

tiens, moi j'en ai que 5 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tiens, moi j'en ai que 5 :mouais:



Rien de plus normal ! C'est une option de vBull installée par Benjamin, ça efface les âneries du bar pour les modos venus des autres parties de MacG. Ça économise les séances de psy ensuite


----------



## Alex666 (18 Mars 2008)

Souvenez vous ! première page de ce topic, 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> tain quel sujet de merde quand même :rateau:




tellement vrai :rateau: mwarrfff


----------



## clampin (18 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


>



Mais c'est qu'il était jolis cet avatar en plus....


----------



## vian (19 Mars 2008)

mouais.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

vian a dit:


> mouais.


Déserre un peu les dents...


----------



## vian (19 Mars 2008)

c'est pas faux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2008)

Moi je l'aimais bien ikool. 

Je sais, ça tombe un peu comme des cheveux sur la soupe mais je tenais à le faire remarquer.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai que son thread sur le métal etait un monument du genre nioubesque


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je l'aimais bien ikool.
> 
> Je sais, ça tombe un peu comme des cheveux sur la soupe mais je tenais à le faire remarquer.



moi aussi, c'est pour ça que je l'ai banni


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2008)

T'as banni ikool?

je croyais qu'il était parti de lui-même.

Ah bé merde hé. T'es encore plus salaud que je pensais.


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as banni ikool?
> 
> je croyais qu'il était parti de lui-même.
> 
> Ah bé merde hé. T'es encore plus salaud que je pensais.



n'empêche, j'ai demandé avant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que son thread sur le métal etait un monument du genre nioubesque



Ah, mais pas du tout du tout... C'était un fil pour discuter chiffons, non ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mais pas du tout du tout... C'était un fil pour discuter chiffons, non ?...



Attends, d'ici que jaipatoukompri nous en ouvre un sur les filtres photoshop qu'il s'est installé et rangés dans les effets artistiques : "compléments protéinés" ou "crèmes de beauté" voir même le plug-in "toi en boxer Carrouff comme si c'était vrai" :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Attends, d'ici que jaipatoukompri nous en ouvre un sur les filtres photoshop qu'il s'est installé et rangés dans les effets artistiques : "compléments protéinés" ou "crèmes de beauté" voir même le plug-in "toi en boxer Carrouff comme si c'était vrai" :rateau:



Perso, j'aime bien le filtre "je fais du figatellu sur le continent comme un pinzuttu que je suis"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2008)

Je rappelle à notre honorable assistance qu'on est là pour causer de PonkHead.
On parle ponk, pas gauchiss anarchiss bouffeur de soja.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

Tu as oublié porteur de sandales...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as oublié porteur de sandales...


OK, mais des sandales "commerce équitable" alors.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK, mais des sandales "commerce équitable" alors.



Cela va sans dire...


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mais pas du tout du tout... C'était un fil pour discuter chiffons, non ?...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà... On peut recommencer à parler chiffons...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On parle ponk, pas gauchiss anarchiss bouffeur de soja.



Non transgénique, sinon c'est pas possible. 



tirhum a dit:


> tête de mort fantômatique rose



Qui fera Pacman ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK, mais des sandales "commerce équitable" alors.


Ah oui ,  prérequis!
pas des _beurk en stock_
( ou alors vintages certifiées avec autographe d'une authentique grünen, non épilée)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Et sinon, quand est ce qu'on se mange des graines ?


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2008)

Ils vont me manquer tes dessins tout pourris à la clipart windaubique.... 
Faudrait que tu nous fasse une petite retrospective,
une expo quoi.
Qu'on puisse voir tes avatards et pleurer....de soulagement


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Attends, d'ici que jaipatoukompri nous en ouvre un sur les filtres photoshop qu'il s'est installé et rangés dans les effets artistiques : "compléments protéinés" ou "crèmes de beauté" voir même le plug-in "toi en boxer Carrouff comme si c'était vrai" :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2008)

NED a dit:


> Ils vont me manquer tes dessins tout pourris à la clipart windaubique....
> Faudrait que tu nous fasse une petite retrospective,
> une expo quoi.
> Qu'on puisse voir tes avatards et pleurer....de soulagement


Ou comment répondre à un fil sans l'avoir lu, et se faire griller en beauté...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Je remercie mes parents, ma famille, mes amis, mes collègues, bla bla bla comme d'habitude.

Je me remercie moi, je suis en partie responsable de ce que je suis, après tout, et il n'est pas totalement exclu que des fois je m'aime bien.

Je remercie tous mes vivants.

Je remercie mes morts pour avoir été là de leur vivant, même si j'aurais souhaité que ça dure un peu plus longtemps.

Je remercie l'équipe MacG - même ceux qui m'ont supprimé des posts ou bannis de sujets aussi primordiaux que de la vente de t-shirt en groupe.

Je remercie les posteurs de MacG - même les neuneus, même les méchants, même les bavards impénitents, même les chiants, les zozos, les bizarres, les que seuls leur maman comprend... Tous ceux là, un peu, peut-être, parceque si je les exclu, il ne va pas rester grand monde.

Puis, même reinneman, je le remercie, tiens, c'est dire !

Je remercie la Horde qui est un des plus beau ramassis de crétins irratrapables qui soit.

Merci à tous, donc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Puis, même reinneman, je le remercie, tiens, c'est dire !



Ah ouais, quand même... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand même... :mouais:


Tu sais, il y a des constantes : dans les remerciements, comme dans les éloges funèbres, tout le monde est toujours formidable.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou comment répondre à un fil sans l'avoir lu, et se faire griller en beauté...



Probablement un excès de caféine...


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je remercie la Horde qui est un des plus beau ramassis de crétins irratrapables qui soit.



Ce que je vais regretter, chez Ponk, c'est avant tout sa finesse d'analyse... :love:


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je me remercie moi, je suis en partie responsable de ce que je suis, après tout, et il n'est pas totalement exclu que des fois je m'aime bien.




Oui enfin le cas contraire serait balo pour un mégalo (je vous prie d'apprécier l'alitération en "o")....
A+


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui enfin le cas contraire serait balo pour un mégalo (je vous prie d'apprécier l'alitération en "o")....
> A+


 
à contrario.... aurais tu pu ajouter


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à contrario.... aurais tu pu ajouter



Arf oui... Mais je trouve ça classe que la remarque entre parenthèse s'auto-justifie et participe toujours de fait à cette alitération en "O"
A+


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que je vais regretter, chez Ponk, c'est avant tout sa finesse d'analyse... :love:



son analyse de la finesse aussi :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je remercie la Horde qui est un des plus beau ramassis de crétins irratrapables qui soit.



J'avoue que je n'osais pas le dire, de peur de me faire bannir pour subversion envers un consensus établi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Et Hop !

Une jolie affiche dédicacée que tu peux accrocher au dessus de ton lit ou faire brûler de l'encens en agitant la tête devant.

C'est cadeau !


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

t'as pas en 1200x1600 en 600 DPI ? c'est pour un total covering... sur un bac de recyclage


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je remercie la Horde qui est un des plus beau ramassis de crétins irratrapables qui soit.



Ouais :love: :love: :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui enfin le cas contraire serait balo pour un mégalo (je vous prie d'apprécier l'alitération en "o")....
> A+



Certes. Mais, sans pour autant que cela n'entache l'allitération recherchée, balo s'écrit _ballot_, et prend, comme le poulet, deux ailes en option, tout comme a_ll_itération.



vleroy a dit:


> son analyse de la finesse aussi :love:



C'est dégueulasse de ta part de lui rappeler qu'il a un peu forci.














_
Quoi ? C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité ?_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais :love: :love: :love:



Et pas qu'un peu... :style: :style: :love:


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est dégueulasse de ta part de lui rappeler qu'il a un peu forci.



Ce qui est dégueulasse, c'est l'emploi du peu


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Certes. Mais, sans pour autant que cela n'entache l'allitération recherchée, balo s'écrit _ballot_, et prend, comme le poulet, deux ailes en option, tout comme a_ll_itération.



Cher maître je ne peux que m'incliner que sur les capacités de vol de "allitération", malgré tout, je persiste et je saigne: "balo" je le conserve ainsi... Je le lie à une expression que je prononce avec une affection affectée et je le trouve bien plus sincère dans cette accoutrement orthographique (qui bien que saugrenu n'est pas dénué de charme)....
J'avais même hésité avec "balô".....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Cher maître je ne peux que m'incliner que sur les capacités de vol de "allitération"


 
Ah non ! Trop de que !


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non ! Trop de que !



Que nenni que d'abord oui... pffff que désolé....
que A+

Ps: que Papa me crie pas dessus que je pense que je vais encore me faire villipender par Maître de la criée de l'écrieur


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ps: que *Papa me crie pas dessus* que je pense que je vais encore me faire villipender par Maître de la criée de l'écrieur



T'es le fils de Ponk???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> T'es le fils de Ponk???


 
Non, non, juste un intriguant qui me croit au stade terminal d'un quelconque maladie incurable et louche de manière éhontée sur les millions que me rapporte la vente de mes "kit du petit PonkHead"





PonkHead all over the world - j'attire les nouveaux - à quand un forum PonkGénération ?


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> j'attire les nouveaux - à quand un forum PonkGénération ?



je me disais bien aussi


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, non, juste un intriguant qui me croit au stade terminal d'un quelconque maladie incurable et louche de manière éhontée sur les millions que me rapporte la vente de mes "kit du petit PonkHead"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohlolo... Donc en fait tu m'as coupé la main avec ton sabre laser pour rien??? Sans compter  que, malgré mon envie indubitable (et dans indubitable il y a la partie qui n'est pas "indu"), je ne peux plus serrer Leïa, parce que tu as eu le mauvais goût de me dire qu'elle était ma soeur et que je ne veux pas que mes enfants fassent "Oh Oh" en se cognant contre les murs avant de changer de direction ... 
Pffff t'avais dit Oki si je ne réclamais pas de pension... 
Pourquoi!!!!!! Pourquoi!!!!!!!!
A+

ps: en même temps si ta maladie est aussi longue que ce post papa tu voies bien que je n'ai pas les dents longues... Je me serais fait adopter ailleurs....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Pourquoi!!!!!! Pourquoi!!!!!!!!
> A+


Mais parce que.



Je suis méchant.


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais parce que.
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis méchant.



Ah ouais... En même temps ça se tient.. 
A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non ! Trop de que !


Oui. Et pas assez de maître-*queue*.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2008)

Bon alors ayé l'est parti le Ponk?


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors ayé l'est parti le Ponk?



a moitié


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

Moi je trouve que ce départ commence à être un tantinet trop long!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2008)

Comme chantait j'ch'sais pû ki, (qui est vraiment parti, lui) :

"Ça s'en va et ça s'en va,
mais ça fait comme de rien
tout ça c'est du pipeau et ça nest rien que des paroles en l'air*"



(*) Moulinets avec les bras et tricotage des jambes du chanteur et des quatre danseuses


----------



## iKool (22 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors ayé l'est parti le Ponk?



Impossible de savoir - il ne répond plus, mais...
T'as des infos ?

En tous cas, il ne perd pas le nord ce rebelle de supermarché, il en profite pour brader du matos en super état à un prix défiant toute concurrence.

Une honte !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2008)

iKool a dit:


> Impossible de savoir - il ne répond plus, mais...
> T'as des infos ?
> 
> En tous cas, il ne perd pas le nord ce rebelle de supermarché, il en profite pour brader du matos en super état à un prix défiant toute concurrence.
> ...


Mouhahaha, il revend un ordinateur qui fonctionne. Certainement pour en acheter un plus puissant. 

Quel consommateur de bas-étage que ce ponk.


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je trouve que ce départ commence à être un tantinet trop long!



que veux tu , les greves des transports ... quel fléau :rateau:


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> que veux tu , les greves des transports ... quel fléau :rateau:



oui, on peut pas tout faire:
partir et etre a l'heure


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors ayé l'est parti le Ponk?




M'a laissé un message à crier pour vous, mais j'ai pas pu, j'avais piscine.
Je vous le fait demain.


----------



## mocmoc (29 Mars 2008)

je me contenterait d'un simple adieux


Donc adieux


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mars 2008)

.

Le point met fin

Surtout quand il est final


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> M'a laissé un message à crier pour vous, mais j'ai pas pu, j'avais piscine.
> Je vous le fait demain.



Tu n'as pas un petit mot du chat aussi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> .
> 
> Le point met fin
> 
> Surtout quand il est final





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un petit mot du chat aussi ?



Le chat finalise

Ce qui est très différent 

(ben voilà que je me mets à me citer moi-même :mouais


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mars 2008)

Papa est mort... Gloire à Papa!
A+


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un petit mot du chat aussi ?



Je sais pas. Je ne connais aucun des expéditeurs, hormis PonkHead, qui a envoyé le premier message.
Et j'ai mis tout ce que j'avais à crier, sauf erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Voilà, cette fois, ça y est.

Avatar obscur.
Signature fermée.
MP coupés.
Profil purgé.

C'est bon.

Salut les gens !



(Et puis, ça me permet de partir sur un compte non rond de posts)

PS : chers modos du bar, auriez-vous la bonté de fermer ce fil désormais sans objet ? Merci.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

la bise avant la fermeture


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2008)

Ponk t'en va pas. 

Comment on va faire sans toi, pour lutter contre les faux esthètes, les faux philosophes, les faux révolutionnaires, les faux drôles, les faux culs qui hantent ce forum? 

On va en chier, tu sais... 
Faut qu'tu nous aides.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Oui mais non.


----------



## jugnin (1 Avril 2008)

Et j'ajoute que nous sombrerons dans la drogue, les médicaments et la luxure dans les plus brefs délais.

T'es fier de toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et j'ajoute que nous sombrerons dans la drogue, les médicaments et la luxure dans les plus brefs délais.




Ouais.
On va devenir dépravés et tout. 
De vraies épaves.
Des locumènes. 

Et ce sera ta faute.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ponk t'en va pas.
> 
> Comment on va faire sans toi, pour lutter contre les faux esthètes, les faux philosophes, les faux révolutionnaires, les faux drôles, les faux culs qui hantent ce forum?
> 
> ...



*T'en va pas
Si tu m'aimes t'en va pas
Papa si tu l'aimes dis-lui
Qu'elle est la femme de ta vie vie vie
Papa ne t'en va pas
On veut pas vivre sans toi
T'en va pas au bout de la nuit

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
On n'ira plus au ciné tous les trois

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
Papa si tu pensais un peu à moi

Où tu vas, quand tu t'en va d'ici ?
J'arrive pas à vivre sans toi
Avec la femme de ta vie vie vie
Papa fais pas d'connerie
Quand on s'aime on s'en va pas
On ne part pas en pleine nuit

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
Tu m'emmèneras jamais aux USA

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
Papa j'tassure arrête ton cinéma

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'tassure qu'un jour tu reviendras

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'tassure arrête ton cinéma

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'suis sûre qu'un jour tu reviendras
(2x)

Nuit... sans moi
Papa si tu pensais un peu
Si tu pensais un peu à moi

Nuit... sans moi
Tu m'emmèneras jamais aux USA

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'suis sûre qu'un jour tu reviendras*


----------



## jugnin (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais.
> On va devenir dépravés et tout.
> De vraies épaves.
> Des locumènes.
> ...



D'ailleurs, je m'en vais de ce pas faire le trottoir. Là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je m'en vais de ce pas faire le trottoir. Là.



ramène le pain tant que t'y es...


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2008)

Inquiétant, très inquiétant, il vend son Mac 
Il nous quitte pour un forum PC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Inquiétant, très inquiétant, il vend son Mac
> Il nous quitte pour un forum PC


Tant qu'à faire une connerie, autant la faire jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> les faux culs qui hantent ce forum?
> 
> On va en chier.



L'art du paradoxe de bobby 
C'est autre chose que le paradoxe de Langevin, là, c'est nettement plus terre-à-terre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Inquiétant, très inquiétant, il vend son Mac




Ca c'est pour s'en acheter un plus gros, plus chouette, plus cher.
C'est mode.
Il parait qu'il va s'inscrire dans une ligue catholique aussi, ça va avec m'ont dit certains...  




Luc G a dit:


> L'art du paradoxe de bobby
> C'est autre chose que le paradoxe de Langevin, là, c'est nettement plus terre-à-terre.



Mais chargé de sens quand même, note bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais.
> On va devenir dépravés et tout.
> De vraies épaves.
> Des locumènes.
> ...


déjà fait :style:  Qu'est ce que c'était bien le château. :love:


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2008)

mais il a acheté une licence vbulletin le maraud     
c'était pas plus simple de demander une section rien qu'à toi?


----------



## Melounette (1 Avril 2008)

Ayé, il est parti, on peut récupérer son fil ?
Non, parce que tant qu'à faire dans le théâtral, je peux vous jouer "Le grand retour de Melounette".
Mais par contre, je suis nulle en dramaturge, je sais faire que les comédies légères. Ca nous changera tu me diras.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais par contre, je suis nulle en dramaturge



sauf quand ton te parle du statut d'intermittent... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> (...) je sais faire que les comédies légères. (...)


La cuisse aussi ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> La cuisse aussi ?!...



limite ça vaut un dessin...


----------



## Melounette (1 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sauf quand ton te parle du statut d'intermittent... :rateau:


HA ! Non mais...tsss....mais n'importe....non....mais....pfffff....voilà t'as cassé l'effet théâtral.\o/
J'aime pas les mauvais publics.
Adieu, je m'en vais rejoindre Ponk et lui faire des enfants.
Ah bin non, il est punk.
Merde.
Ouais bin je vais bouder.
L'aut'.:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> "Le grand retour de Melounette".



Mel Soundtracker la soeur de Luke Skywalker


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mel Soundtracker la soeur de Luke Skywalker


C'est pas celle qui est morte aspirée par une essoreuse à salade industrielle ?


----------



## NED (8 Avril 2008)

T'es pas encore parti apres 14 pages???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> T'es pas encore parti apres 14 pages???


A mon avis, il essaie de battre le record du fil avec le plus grand nombre de pages.


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A mon avis, il essaie de battre le record du fil avec le plus grand nombre de pages.



En cette année de J.O. je propose de l'aider à battre ce record


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> En cette année de J.O. je propose de l'aider à battre ce record


Bonne idée. 

Et tant que vous y êtes, si vous pouviez aider Bilou à remonter dans le classement (voir ma signature), ce serait sympa aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2008)

Nan mais vous y etes pas là, il est déja parti.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais vous y etes pas là, il est déja parti.


Ben c'est pas trop tôt  

Au suivant


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

T'en va pas
Si tu m'aimes t'en va pas
Papa si tu l'aimes dis-lui
Qu'elle est la femme de ta vie vie vie
Papa ne t'en va pas
On veut pas vivre sans toi
T'en va pas au bout de la nuit

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
On n'ira plus au ciné tous les trois

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
Papa si tu pensais un peu à moi

Où tu vas, quand tu t'en va d'ici ?
J'arrive pas à vivre sans toi
Avec la femme de ta vie vie vie
Papa fais pas d'connerie
Quand on s'aime on s'en va pas
On ne part pas en pleine nuit

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
Tu m'emmèneras jamais aux USA

Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi
Papa j'tassure arrête ton cinéma

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'tassure qu'un jour tu reviendras

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'tassure arrête ton cinéma

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'suis sûre qu'un jour tu reviendras
(2x)

Nuit... sans moi
Papa si tu pensais un peu
Si tu pensais un peu à moi

Nuit... sans moi
Tu m'emmèneras jamais aux USA

Nuit... sans moi
Papa j'suis sûre qu'un jour tu reviendras

Bah vi... y a des chansons comme ça...
A+


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

wouaarrff ça craint ta chanson, mais bon c'est une aide pour le record...


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> wouaarrff ça craint ta chanson, mais bon c'est une aide pour le record...



C'est pas ma mienne

Elsa	   
T'en va pas

Paroles: R. Wagnier, C. Cohen. Musique: Romano Musumarra   1986
autres interprètes: Priscilla
note: Chanson du film "La femme de ma vie", de Régis Wargnier.

Dieu ce que vous êtes insensible......!!!
Elle est magnifique cette chanson, avec la voix d'elsa qui fait mal au crâne et fait tourner le lait dans sa bouteille encore fermée!!!!!!!!!!
Cela fait d'ailleurs parti des secrets de fabrications de yaourt bulgare!
A+


----------



## anntraxh (8 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> avec la voix d'elsa qui fait mal au crâne et fait tourner le lait dans sa bouteille encore fermée!!!!!!!!!!
> Cela fait d'ailleurs parti des secrets de fabrications de yaourt bulgare!
> A+


N'importe quoi !

Pour avoir vécu en Bulgarie, de 1985 à 1988, je peux vous affirmer que le yaourt bulgare ne doit rien à Elsa. :mouais:


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

anntraxh a dit:


> N'importe quoi !
> 
> Pour avoir vécu en Bulgarie, de 1985 à 1988, je peux vous affirmer que le yaourt bulgare ne doit rien à Elsa. :mouais:



Tu n'as pas remarqué un changement de gout en 1986???  
A+


----------



## kisbizz (8 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben c'est pas trop tôt
> 
> Au suivant




qui ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Avril 2008)

sais pas, faut organiser un sondage


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> C'est pas ma mienne



c'est pareil ! qui oserait mettre ce titre même au bar hein ?


vraiment de la daube cette bulgare d'Elsa...


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> c'est pareil ! qui oserait mettre ce titre même au bar hein ?
> 
> 
> vraiment de la daube cette bulgare d'Elsa...


supposons que tu as mieux à proposer....


.... alors ? 


:rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> supposons que tu as mieux à proposer....
> 
> 
> .... alors ?
> ...



oui supposons


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> T'en va pas
> Si tu m'aimes t'en va pas
> Papa si tu l'aimes dis-lui
> Qu'elle est la femme de ta vie vie vie
> ...


Hum.... C'est bien la peine de le mettre en rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]aZxCOkkRbh0[/YOUTUBE]

Comme ça c'est plus clair


----------



## Alex666 (9 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Comme ça c'est plus clair



plus clair... pas vraiment, toujours aussi merdique ça c'est sur... même la vidéo sans mettre le son elle craint


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et tant que vous y êtes, si vous pouviez aider Bilou à remonter dans le classement (voir ma signature), ce serait sympa aussi.



J'ai voté pour un chien  qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour le canard dans la soupière ! Il y a quoi à gagner ? Des croquettes ?

PS :  Ponk, en attendant ton retour on discute Fiskies, ça ne te dérange pas ?


----------



## jugnin (9 Avril 2008)

_*Un peu d'dignité s'il vous plaît ! *_​_

(Non parce que j'vous signale que pendant c'temps là, Peter il a la mega chiasse*)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai voté pour un chien  qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour le canard dans la soupière ! Il y a quoi à gagner ? Des croquettes ?
> 
> PS :  Ponk, en attendant ton retour on discute Fiskies, ça ne te dérange pas ?


Merci pour ton vote. 

Pour ce qu'il y a gagner, voir là.

De toutes façons, ce n'est pas pour moi que je le fais mais pour une de mes collègues.

PS : Ponk, tu ne veux pas voter pour Bilou avant de partir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> _Vidéo horrible_
> 
> Comme ça c'est plus clair



Pardon. J'ai vomi.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Avril 2008)

Et on le trouve où le Bilou  , j'ai du parcourir les 800 premiers sans le trouver


----------



## Arlequin (9 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et on le trouve où le Bilou  , j'ai du parcourir les 800 premiers sans le trouver


 
sans déc ??? tu t'es tapé 800 clébards..... c'est mort aussi au boulot chez toi donc.... 

en plein milieu de la page ... actuellement noté 68ème


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Avril 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> en plein milieu de la page  ... actuellement noté 68ème


Thanks&#8230;  J'y retourne&#8230; 

PS: A voté !

Par contre les canards je les verrais bien en magrets moi&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre les canards je les verrais bien en magrets moi&#8230;


T'as raison : c'est bon le magret de canard. 

PS : n'hésites pas à recommencer les autres jours jusqu'au 30 avril. Faut le faire grimper ce p**** de clébard.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes façons, ce n'est pas pour moi que je le fais mais pour une de mes collègues.


Ces centristes, jamais ils vont droit au but!  C'est toujours des combines détournées et plus ou moins alambiquées.
Mais dis lui directement que tu veux la niquer au lieu de nous baver sur les rondelles avec son clebs!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ces centristes, jamais ils vont droit au but!  C'est toujours des combines détournées et plus ou moins alambiquées.
> Mais dis lui directement que tu veux la niquer au lieu de nous baver sur les rondelles avec son clebs!


Non. Elle est Mac-quée.      

Et puis c'est pas vrai qu'on ne va pas droit au but. On va toujours droit devant, en plein milieu. Non mais, des fois.        


PS : bon, on peut peut-être en revenir à Ponk, la star de ce fil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> PS : bon, on peut peut-être en revenir à Ponk, la star de ce fil.



Ben lui, depuis quelques temps (pages ?), c'est plus l'arlésienne que la star


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben lui, depuis quelques temps (pages ?), c'est plus l'arlésienne que la star


Ponk is Dead

Faut surveiller ce lien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben lui, depuis quelques temps (pages ?), c'est plus l'arlésienne que la star


Bah. Il est comme toutes les stars : il aime se faire désirer.   



Dos Jones a dit:


> Ponk is Dead
> 
> Faut surveiller ce lien



Mais non. Ponk est immortel.


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et on le trouve où le Bilou  , j'ai du parcourir les 800 premiers sans le trouver



Mais finalement, voter Bilou c'est pas tout à fait ce qu'il faut comme Adieu au Ponk? C'est très ponk Power Attitude!!! Une sorte d'éloge funèbre canin... 
Rien ne se perd dans l'univers: un ponk est mort mais une star canine va naître....
Est-ce que l'on perd vraiment au change?  
A+


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2008)

Vous permettez ? quelques clous à fixer&#8230; merci !

_&#8217;tention les doigts_


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Vous permettez ? quelques clous à fixer&#8230; merci !
> 
> _&#8217;tention les doigts_




 Et c'est mon co-modérateur.... Pffffff


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et c'est mon co-modérateur.... Pffffff



la faute à safari :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> la faute à safari :rateau:



Mais oui, mais oui....  :love:




Nephou a dit:


> la perspective de la déclaration fiscale 2007&#8230;



 Oh damned, ca me fait penser que mon comptable me harcèle


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2008)

C&#8217;est la faim&#8230; la fatigue&#8230; l&#8217;anéantissement total de toute volonté par la lecture intégrale de toutes les contributions paires du bar comprises entre 2 000 000 et 3 444 555&#8230; la peur du vide&#8230; la perspective de la déclaration fiscale 2007&#8230; la semaine du développement durable et la rupture du viandox dans le distributeur automatique du deuxième sous-sol.

Bref des excuses quoi

Ciel  Pascal et Pascal me lisent :affraid:


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

Non, vraiment, Neph', ca ne va pas du tout. Tu ne fais que des bétises dès que j'ai le dos tourné. Même pas foutu d'écrire en vert correctement, un comble ! Mais que va t-on faire de toi ?!
Tu vas te retrouver à moderer "Classic Mac", si ca continue !


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2008)

:mouais: Arggh non pas classic mac plutôt être condamné à modérer depuis un iPhone / iTouch


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> :mouais: Arggh non pas classic mac plutôt être condamné à modérer depuis un iPhone / iTouch



Parfait, ce sera donc ton gage.
Tu vas à partir de maintenant modérer depuis l'iPhone que Mac g t'a donné, comme à tous les modérateurs du bar (donc, toi et moi). Mais tu te souviens de ce qu'a dit Benjamin ? "Ne le dites pas aux autres!".


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parfait, ce sera donc ton gage.
> Tu vas à partir de maintenant modérer depuis l'iPhone que Mac g t'a donné, comme à tous les modérateurs du bar (donc, toi et moi). Mais tu te souviens de ce qu'a dit Benjamin ? "Ne le dites pas aux autres!".




Ça liPhone de fonction si ils savaient les autres.

En même temps  jaurai été plus content si benjamin navait pas demandé un customisation orange avec porte-clef lumineux qui sallume en cas dappel entrant :mouais: jsais pas je trouve qua ça gâche un peu


----------

